# Disc-Tatoo



## der jonas (7. Juni 2006)

Yamaha hat ja vor einigen Jahren mal diese Disc T@2-Technik für einen Brenner herausgebracht, mit der man auf die Datenseite der CD Bilder "taetowieren" kann. 
Damals gab es für den Brenner ein speziell modifiziertes Nero, mid einem T@2-Editor.
Sowas is zwar nicht besonders nützlich aber witzig is des trotzdem, und desshalb würde ich sowas auch gerne mit meinem Brenner machen können.

Is das grundsätzlich möglich mit jedem Brenner sowas zu machen oder is das nur bei dem CRW-F1UX von Yamaha möglich?
Falls es gehen würde kennt jemand ein Programm, welches so eine Funktion unterstützt?

Grüsse Jonas


----------



## X-Color (7. Juni 2006)

Dieses "Tattoowieren" der CDs nennt sich Lightscribe, wovon  derzeit natürlich viele Modelle von den unterschiedlichsten Firmen gibt. Am besten einfach mal danach Googlen oder bei ebay nach Lightscribe nachforschen.
Soweit ich mich erinnern kann benötigst du dafür aber Lightscribe geeignete Rohlinge, die etwas teurer sind, bin mir da aber nicht ganz sicher. Nero soltle auch schon ein Lightscribe Editor integriert haben.
Hier noch ein Link zu einer Lightscribe gebrannten CD:
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/de/1/11/CDLabelLightScribe.jpg

Gruß Xaven


----------



## TeamSynatic (8. Juni 2006)

Naja, Lightscribe kann nur die Labelseite "bedrucken" und nicht, wie DiskT@2, den ungenutzen Teil der Datenseite! 

Theoretisch müsste es mit jedem Brenner gehen, da im F1UX nach meinen Informationen kein Modifizierter Laser drin war!?
Aber ich bin der Meinung, dass es kein Tool gibt, welches eine Disk-Tattoo-Funktionalität bietet (dann hätte ich es bestimmt *g*)! Vielleicht mal die Originalsoftware von Yamaha ausprobieren...
Ansonsten würde ich dir zu Lightscribe raten (Soll es bald auch in Farbe geben... ^^)!


----------



## der jonas (8. Juni 2006)

naja... Lightscribe is langweilig ^^ is ja nix besonderes...
aber....
 ich hab da was bein Googeln gefunden ) 
da gibet n PDF und n ZIP zum download
blöd is nur, dass ichs etz eilig hab und das des in Englisch is
naja wenn ich Zeit hab werd ich mich da mal durchkämpfen...
Ich denk ich machs so wies mein PH Lehrer imma sagt:


> Immer erst die Bilder anschaun und wenn ma dann immer noch nich schlauer is des Fettgedruckte der Rest is unwichtig


----------



## AngstHab (9. Juni 2006)

Vergiss net das kleingedruckte zu lesen!!
z.B. Das bei einigen Manipulationen die Garantie verfällt und das Gerät zerstört werden kann !!

mfg AngstHab


----------

